# FreeBSD 7.x and authpf guide



## ustuntas (May 6, 2009)

Hello all,

Is there any one who give me a suggestion or a step-by-step
guide installing authpf on FreeBSD 7.x prefered 7.2.

I read all man pages from FreeBSD and OpenBSD but, i couldn`t
setup authpf as correctly.

My real problem is, when installing authpf on FreeBSD, in the
/var/authpf directory, which is the correct user permissions
for that directory. Because of pf says me "Couldn`t change the
file link when a user reconnect the ssh for authpf"

Shortly, is there any guide to setup and to configure authpf
on FreeBSD?

Regards,

Murat USTUNTAS


----------



## SirDice (May 6, 2009)

Did you read this? http://www.openbsd.org/faq/pf/authpf.html


----------



## ustuntas (May 6, 2009)

Yes, I read all documentation from FreeBSD site and OpenBSD site.
Also, i want to say something, if you dont create /var/authpf
directory on FreeBSD, authpf users never login system via ssh. But,
i coulnt find any information for creating /var/authpf directory.

Just a bit of information on the site http://www.pean.org/freebsd/authpf/
But, not further information.

Regards,

ustuntas


----------



## SirDice (May 6, 2009)

Did you mount fdescfs(5)?


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 6, 2009)

Picked up on Google:



> ... directory /var/authpf should have a mode '0770', its uid should be 'root' and its gid should be 'authpf'...


----------



## ustuntas (May 6, 2009)

Yes :stud , my mount table as follows,


```
[root@kuuppa ~]# mount -v
/dev/ad6s1a on / (ufs, local, fsid 5379ee47c27c58bd)
devfs on /dev (devfs, local, fsid 00ff000606000000)
/dev/ad6s1e on /cache (ufs, local, soft-updates, fsid 5479ee473c510357)
/dev/ad6s1f on /data (ufs, local, soft-updates, fsid 5479ee4763a35441)
/dev/ad6s1d on /tmp (ufs, local, soft-updates, fsid 5679ee47af8b8053)
/dev/ad6s1g on /usr (ufs, local, soft-updates, fsid 5779ee4743c257d1)
/dev/ad6s1h on /var (ufs, local, soft-updates, fsid 5879ee47a70b6754)
devfs on /var/named/dev (devfs, local, fsid 01ff000606000000)
fdescfs on /dev/fd (fdescfs, fsid 02ff000808000000)
```

Any idea ?


----------



## ustuntas (May 6, 2009)

*FreeBSD 7.x and authpf*

Thanks all,

My problem is solved.. I change the permission of the /var/authpf
directory as 0770 so its ok. 

I am very happy for helping DutchDaemon.

Regards,

ustuntas


----------

